# Death, Shrimp moulting - HELP!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have had shrimp dying over the past while and I thought it was calcium, I give them tabs, blanched veggies and whatnot, but they're still dying off. I don't seem to have the issue with my main tank nearly as often. How can I stop this? 

It appears directly after a moult.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That does sound like a calcium issue. Either that or you have issue with your water. I usually blame copper residue that come for the house pipe. But if you are using RO, you might look at other cause, like fert. Overdose of seachem excel also kill shrimps in doves as well.
It could be water issue since you're feeding fresh food.
If their main diet is dry food. Avoid foods that contains copper sulfate.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've water tested for copper: nil
I select only dry food that does not contain copper.
I don't fert that tank much.
I rarely ever exel that tank. 
I treat the water too prior to adding fresh.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There is also the iodine supplement that some say it is necessary and others (myself included) don't use. I just thought I would throw that in there as a slight possibility.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I gave them some nori. Hope that might help


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Is there anything else in the tank with them? They are very sensitive and vulnerable after a molt. What temperatures are you keeping the tank at?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

27c and shrimp only


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds like a very normal tank to me. 
What kind of plants is in there? Are there any anubias? Also what kind of gravels is in the tank? Is this the 5G RCS one?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

